# Smart repair or not?



## Mml2823 (Feb 14, 2015)

Does anyone know if this could be repaired with a smart repair or is it spray the whole side job?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like it's had a poor paint job before. 

They'll at least have to paint the door  not a smart repair job.


----------



## Mml2823 (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah. Looks like they didn't bother removing handle when done before. Just got car and its in amazing condition apart from this! Was in the body shop today and they reckon the whole side as they don't like to do 1 door.
Thanks.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Unfortunately that's just because somebody couldn't be bothered to strip parts off and prep properly 
It's now a even bigger job, and will have to be rubbed right back to prevent this happening again


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Slammedorion said:


> Unfortunately that's just because somebody couldn't be bothered to strip parts off and prep properly
> It's now a even bigger job, and will have to be rubbed right back to prevent this happening again


Definitely just masked the handle, that's really shoddy such a shame.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

If they just need to puff some in exactly on the picture and no damage elsewhere I think you just need to clear the whole door, get away with not painting the whole side


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Slammedorion said:


> Unfortunately that's just because somebody couldn't be bothered to strip parts off and prep properly


Not strictly true - it's perfectly acceptable to mask a handle (or any trim) and paint up to it (as long the edges of primer, paint and lacquer don't all finish at the masking). 
But (as with any job) it's the attention to detail (especially the prep work) that really counts, and in this example it's blindingly obvious that the recess wasn't keyed - hence the failure.
Had it have been keyed properly (with the handle in situ) and then failure this would never have happened.



> It's now a even bigger job, and will have to be rubbed right back to prevent this happening again


 Yep - I agree with this. There is no way the problem can be rectified without the handle being removed.

But there's no need for a whole side re-paint, as it's an easy colour to blend.
So if the OP can find a SMART repairer that removes handles/trim then the area could be SMART repaired. The area of failure would need rubbing back, priming and painting (blending into the surrounding area) . Then it would probably be easiest lacquer the whole door, bake, refit the handle and the jobs jobbed.


----------



## Mml2823 (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks. I've been in touch with a smart repair guy and just waiting to see what he says.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

squiggs said:


> Not strictly true - it's perfectly acceptable to mask a handle (or any trim) and paint up to it (as long the edges of primer, paint and lacquer don't all finish at the masking).
> But (as with any job) it's the attention to detail (especially the prep work) that really counts, and in this example it's blindingly obvious that the recess wasn't keyed - hence the failure.
> Had it have been keyed properly (with the handle in situ) and then failure this would never have happened.
> 
> ...


There's a rubber seal between the handle and door
It will always flake off over time... Poor lazy workmanship 
No argument

Someone's gotta spend time now prepping that right
No matter how good the next blokes paint job is, if he don't get rid of all the flakey paint underneath it'll just happen again


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Slammedorion said:


> There's a rubber seal between the handle and door
> It will always flake off over time... Poor lazy workmanship
> No argument


Sorry - not correct.
On the original job - if the handle (and rubber seal) had been carefully masked, and the keying taken right up to the masking (all tricky and time consuming, but perfectly doable) then there would be no reason why anything should have failed. (How could it? Why would it?)



> Someone's gotta spend time now prepping that right
> No matter how good the next blokes paint job is, if he don't get rid of all the flakey paint underneath it'll just happen again


Fully agree :thumb:
And now the only way to do that is to remove the handle.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Do it right first time, strip it down
Masking stuff up is lazy and will never be right, handle rubbers move
My pet hate being in the paint trade...


----------



## Mml2823 (Feb 14, 2015)

I agree! Apparently a lot of paint jobs now are the same. They just don't want to remove any bits.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Mml2823 said:


> I agree! Apparently a lot of paint jobs now are the same. They just don't want to remove any bits.


Not that we dont want to, the insurance wont pay the labour for stripping down properly


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

robdcfc said:


> Not that we dont want to, the insurance wont pay the labour for stripping down properly


Or if things break...


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm guilty of this! Insurance company's won't let us remove door handles or even number plates, I know heart breaking to hear.


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

SamD said:


> I'm guilty of this! Insurance company's won't let us remove door handles or even number plates, I know heart breaking to hear.


Number plates?! Wow, that's terrible!


----------



## Mml2823 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sounds like I might have to bring the car in with the door handle already removed!

NUMBER PLATES?! That's incredible.


----------



## Mml2823 (Feb 14, 2015)

Anyone know if it will be ok to use ironx or similar on this area that has paint damaged? I don't want to make it worse!


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Mml2823 said:


> Sounds like I might have to bring the car in with the door handle already removed!
> 
> NUMBER PLATES?! That's incredible.


 I take them off its ridiculous, very frustrating always a constant battle with the insurancance nuggets.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Sams right, of course it's not ideal to leave stuff on but you need to get stuff done in a certain amount of time


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks like a BMW door Handel. Would actually be longer to mask than take it off! 

That's just being lazy!


----------

